# TRP expiry before new one is issued



## Bwixie (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi all
I applied for a TRP for my toddler son and I was on an exceptional skills permit (now on PR ). Its been two months now and still waiting. His port of entry visa expires end of March 2014 and I'm wondering what happens then if his new TRP is not yet out. Also, we intend to travel home end of April, will we be able to if his TRP is not yet out?? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Skilled (May 10, 2011)

Your child has a pending TR visa application with the Home Affairs and even if his current visa expires he will still be a legal immigrant. 

Travelling with him will certainly be a challenge. Recently, the minister said she revoked the special arrangement where people would cross the border without valid visa but on receipts. Check her recent media briefing on the HA site.

Lastly, apply a PR for him as soon as he got his TR visa. I would suggest to lodge an application the day you collect his TR permit. For him it's Category 26(c).

Thanks


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

@Skilled is correct. Your best bet is to travel with proof that you are his parent/legal guardian.


----------



## Bwixie (Mar 11, 2014)

Skilled said:


> Your child has a pending TR visa application with the Home Affairs and even if his current visa expires he will still be a legal immigrant.
> 
> Travelling with him will certainly be a challenge. Recently, the minister said she revoked the special arrangement where people would cross the border without valid visa but on receipts. Check her recent media briefing on the HA site.
> 
> ...


thanks Skilled


----------



## Bwixie (Mar 11, 2014)

LegalMan said:


> @Skilled is correct. Your best bet is to travel with proof that you are his parent/legal guardian.


thanks LegalMan


----------

